# WOW AMMO/AR sales



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

I have been trying to buy some ammo for my AK and SKS, 7.62x39 I have atleast 7 different places were I know I can get it. Well the lat three days It has been like trying to buy sold out concert tickets. No one has or they can't get it, even when you go to there web sites they say that they can not accept orders or run credit cards. Wow I have never seen such a frenzy. And know .223 ammo is the same way and If you want an AR forget it.:smt076


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

kcdano said:


> I have been trying to buy some ammo for my AK and SKS, 7.62x39 I have atleast 7 different places were I know I can get it. Well the lat three days It has been like trying to buy sold out concert tickets. No one has or they can't get it, even when you go to there web sites they say that they can not accept orders or run credit cards. Wow I have never seen such a frenzy. And know .223 ammo is the same way and If you want an AR forget it.:smt076


Should have known and planned accordingly. I personally have 5,000 rounds of every caliber I use and 1,000 rounds of my defense ammo.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I have some, and I'm comfortable. I would however like more. I hope next weeks gun show here isn't a bust. Anyone who's panic buying and didn't vote should go to the back of the line in my opinion. I'm rather bitter about things right now.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I received the following e-mail from Buds Gun Shop earlier today. I have no idea how these prices are, but just thought I'd share.



> Dear Jeff,
> It took a couple of days, but we have managed to stabilize our replacement cost on our best selling ARs and AKs. As reported on ABCs Nightline tonight, distributors nationwide raised prices as much as 200 percent on Wednesday. Our website prices are updated hourly 24/7 to reflect our current replacement cost on each make/model. We have since contacted each of our distributors and secured our reorder costs through the end of this year.
> 
> For example, the very popular Doublestar Mil-Spec M4 A3 .223 has returned to the original price of $699 Delivered.
> ...


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I received the following e-mail from Buds Gun Shop earlier today. I have no idea how these prices are, but just thought I'd share.


I received the same e-mail...

There's alot of price increases going on out there... over at AR15.com there's a thread going about the vendors who are and have been raising their prices. There are a bunch listed, and the list keeps growing... Buds is on that list.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have been buying a lot of 5.7x28 in the past couple of weeks. Yesterday, I decided to buy a final 500 rounds. EVERYONE is out of the 197 ammo. I finally dug up a place that had it and placed my order.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

There was a front page article in my newspaper how gun stores are flooded and people are grabbing up "assault rifles and handguns" in fear of a new ban. Glad I got mine last year.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

When I went by my local shop on Thur - Good god,. I've never seen them that busy.


----------



## dmp (Jan 16, 2007)

Is it just me, or is it frustrating to try and find .40 ammo at Bud's?



I'm one of the folk who started buying after the election - and will continue to do so as much as I can afford.


----------



## kornesque (Oct 8, 2008)

Build your own ammo. HOPEFULLY prices on the reloading market won't jump as well, but everything is cascading around our new CICs (and other government branches) historical anti-gun stance.

*sniffle* What a PITA...


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

js said:


> I received the same e-mail...
> 
> There's alot of price increases going on out there... over at AR15.com there's a thread going about the vendors who are and have been raising their prices. There are a bunch listed, and the list keeps growing... Buds is on that list.


Thanks for the input. Like I said, I wouldn't know how the prices are in comparison to others, just thought I'd share. :smt023 That sounds like an interesting thread as well.

I'm going to have to go very soon to check my Walmart. Since I'm out of a job at the moment, I haven't had the money to "stockpile" ammo. I wonder if they even have any...

-Jeff-


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

The Washington Arms Collectors show in Monroe was a madhouse today. It looked like the big October (hunter's prep) WAC show in Puyallup. Most of what I saw were pistols and ammunition going out the door. My favorite show dealer had a few EBRs left, but there were lots of folks looking at them. I went with my wife, and we bought and split. I would normally have spent an hour or two looking at old guns and chatting with the dealers, but there was no good way to do that today. (The WAC shows are full of friendly folks who seem to love nothing better than chatting about guns and shooting.)

One very popular item was an OD t-shirt with a block of Arabic writing and the world "Infidel" underneath it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I'm going to have to go very soon to check my Walmart. Since I'm out of a job at the moment, I haven't had the money to "stockpile" ammo. I wonder if they even have any...


Well, I just returned from my local Walmart, and I was _very_ pleasantly surprised! Although they had a little less ammo in stock than normal, they still had quite a bit in stock. This Walmart stocks a TON of ammo compared to others I've been to. Ironically, they had very little 45acp in comparison to the other calibers. That wasn't the most pleasant part...their prices went *DOWN* on Blazer Brass! 

2 weeks ago:

9mm was $8.97/50...today $8.57/50
45ACP was $14.97/50...today $13.97/50

So, I came home with 200 rounds of 45ACP. If I had the money I would have purchased A LOT more, but without a job it's hard to be able to afford anything. :anim_lol: So, I just wanted to give everyone a heads up to check your Walmart. The guy behind the counter (he's always there when I go) said they just dropped the prices about two days ago. BB was the _only_ ammo with lower prices than normal. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I reload for all my pistol calibers and keep a pretty good stash of long gun calibers around. I need to stock a little more tho just cause..I get under a couple thousand in anything and I feel like I'm empty..lol.Never know when a band of paper targets will jump put at em and I'll have to defend myself. .

They're EVERYWHERE!! Layin' around like they own the place. I'll get em though :numbchuck:


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I went into a local gun shop today to buy some .223 for my new rifle. I was pleasantly suprised that the prices on ammo had not significantly gone up :smt023 and they had a decent supply. While there I looked at some of their bushmasters in stock. I was suprised to see any on the shelf, at least until I saw the prices! A collapsable stock Bushmaster carbine that was priced for $900 last week, before the election, was now marked $2700!!!!! :smt119:smt107:smt013 Holy Price Gouging Batman! :smt076 Glad I got mine before the prices went up. On the good side though, the prices on bolt action rifles have not changed.
Now I just got to get me some ammo to shoot!

Has anyone else seen this kind of price hike?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

mikej997 said:


> I went into a local gun shop today to buy some .223 for my new rifle. I was pleasantly suprised that the prices on ammo had not significantly gone up :smt023 and they had a decent supply. While there I looked at some of their bushmasters in stock. I was suprised to see any on the shelf, at least until I saw the prices! A collapsable stock Bushmaster carbine that was priced for $900 last week, before the election, was now marked $2700!!!!! :smt119:smt107:smt013 Holy Price Gouging Batman! :smt076 Glad I got mine before the prices went up. On the good side though, the prices on bolt action rifles have not changed.
> Now I just got to get me some ammo to shoot!
> 
> Has anyone else seen this kind of price hike?


I would have refused to purchase anything from them and left. That's just insanity. :buttkick:

-Jeff-


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Here in Kc it so bad at the local gun shops, we must take a number. I have a really good friend that is a private dealer and he said he is getting at least 30 to 40 voicemails aday and 60 to 70 emails from people looking to buy. Un-real. I ordered a new S&W M&P .40 3 days ago and they still haven't processed the order wow.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Bow the shops must be happy with the demand. Prices like what I'm hearing is nothing short of price gouging. I'd love to hear some of these guys when the gas prices were way up.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

mikej997 said:


> A collapsable stock Bushmaster carbine that was priced for $900 last week, before the election, was now marked $2700!!!!!
> 
> Has anyone else seen this kind of price hike?


I would've made sure the operator/owner of that shop knew that my business with him had just ended. If it's a local shop, he'd have to show me the difference in his costs before I would accept such insanity.:numbchuck:


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Talk about an economic stimulus package!!! YIKES.

Prices have remained pretty stable around here. I did get to see something pretty crazy though down in Salt Lake City last weekend. There's a gun store called 'Get Some Guns' that usually has AR's, AK's, FAL's and pretty much anything you want. They are usually stacked 3-4 deep on the wall and across the bottom in a rack. I went in on Saturday to get some 357Sig ammo, and there were like 4 guns left on the main wall. Two guys bought the last AK's they had for close to double their regular price. Crazy stuff. The local shop here in my home town though is maintaining pretty good prices. Bushy AR 20" for about $1000.

Glad I don't need anything like a tricked out ninjafied shotgun like Mike has :mrgreen:. just kidding! hehehe

Zhur


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

Well a quick glance at the local Wal-Mart here showed that they still have around their usual amount in stock, and the prices are about normal for them [$19.97 for 100 rounds WWB 9mm]. But just to be on the safe side, as I still need to sight in both the Beretta and Browning [haven't been able to due to eye surgery], I picked up a couple boxes for both.
The local gun shop that carries AR-15s/does a lot of handgun business was packed, with the parking lot almost full.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

JagFarlane said:


> Well a quick glance at the local Wal-Mart here showed that they still have around their usual amount in stock, and the prices are about normal for them [$19.97 for 100 rounds WWB 9mm]. But just to be on the safe side, as I still need to sight in both the Beretta and Browning [haven't been able to due to eye surgery], I picked up a couple boxes for both.
> The local gun shop that carries AR-15s/does a lot of handgun business was packed, with the parking lot almost full.


Does your Walmart carry Blazer Brass as well? It's generally a little cheaper, and I think it's a little cleaner as well. Just curious.

-Jeff-


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Does your Walmart carry Blazer Brass as well? It's generally a little cheaper, and I think it's a little cleaner as well. Just curious.
> 
> -Jeff-


No, they don't carry much in the way of ammunition. Actually here in Hampton Roads they don't sell firearms. So its just WWB for handguns and some Remington Core-Loct for rifles. The local gun shop does sell Blazer Brass, but its a pain to get to, the parking lot is horrible [packed, little room to manuever], and just a bit more expensive than WWB from Wally World.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

JagFarlane said:


> No, they don't carry much in the way of ammunition. Actually here in Hampton Roads they don't sell firearms. So its just WWB for handguns and some Remington Core-Loct for rifles. The local gun shop does sell Blazer Brass, but its a pain to get to, the parking lot is horrible [packed, little room to manuever], and just a bit more expensive than WWB from Wally World.


Gotcha. Was just curious. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

I was trying to buy some M193 today and ATG took it completely off their website! I think they didn't have Prvi or Centurion, either! Luckily ammoman had some prvi for a respectable price.

And I'm wanting an AR upper right now...and it's 4-8 weeks *minimum* for that!

I'm just hoping the ammo I ordered was actually in stock, and will be at my place in a week or so. I've ordered a good $500 worth of gun stuff and it's depressing having to wait so long to cuddle with it :smt049

I do have a dozen or so Pmags on the way........


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Wal Mart still has plenty of ammo. Don't know for how long...went there today and got 100rds .223, 100 rds 45acp, and 550 rds of 22lr. Guy ahead of me bought 4-100rd bulk boxes of 45acp. Still plenty on the shelves.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

kcdano said:


> I have been trying to buy some ammo for my AK and SKS, 7.62x39 I have atleast 7 different places were I know I can get it. Well the lat three days It has been like trying to buy sold out concert tickets. No one has or they can't get it, even when you go to there web sites they say that they can not accept orders or run credit cards. Wow I have never seen such a frenzy. And know .223 ammo is the same way and If you want an AR forget it.:smt076


Ashame you don't live near me. The local gun shop doesn't have any ARs left, but they have cases of 223 and 7.62x39 left. Actually, they even have a nice selection of 223.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Just got back from my Walmart. They were almost completely out of 45acp ammo! They didn't have any 45acp BB left and only had about 6 WWB 100 packs left. I bought 2 WWB packs with my Galco gun belt money. :smt022 I think they'll get more, but I wouldn't have felt right if I didn't leave with some of it. 

-Jeff-


----------



## Psycho-82 (Dec 27, 2008)

I must have been lucky on my items then. Ordered 3 lowers, and 2 uppers along with parts for them (leaving the third alone for now) and got everything in without the price hikes or waits...


----------

